# New Garrett Turbos



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Do any of you have the new "Turbo" magazine, if you do would you flip to the Garrett ad for the new Revolution or Evolution turbochargers(i could definetly be wrong but it is a green page). I was reading the magazine at Barnes and Noble and came across it but didnt buy the mag. They are the new turbos that replace the t28/t25 manifold and they support over 350hp. Could someone clarify this? Sounds like a very cool product for the guys who have t28/t25s


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

they say 350hp to make you stop and look at their page


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

its a new turbocharger, i would like to know more info about it since i cant find it on the net


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

you might have to call them i have their phone number around here somewhere i will be right back


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

sorry i thought i did


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Sport compact car did a (well 2) story about the disco potato. Its a gt28r. they got 274 to the wheels in there poject silvia, and the potato made 280. 

www.turbosbygarrett.com for there catalog....


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

the spec for the gt28r=turbine .86a/r with a newer style wheel(more effecient) and a .60a/r compressor housing (I'm assuming its a T3)with a 62 trim wheel.

the closect they show in their catalog is the gt22 and the only map I've seen for it was in SCC. Its a direct replacment with very minor mods need to get it to fit. They claim 5psi by 2 grand and full boost by 3 and they were running 15psi.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

It also cost 2-3 times more then a regular T28. Not that its bad, I plan on getting one myself.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Its in my wish book too.


----------

